# Sneaky suckers



## Micdrow (Jun 3, 2009)

Well good morning guys, I wake up and surfing the web site and find a little cup under my Icon and going WTF till I read it. Many thanks to all who made and suggested it. I needed some cheering up. Ive been working 9 to 12hr's a day, 6 days a week due to my wife being laid off in the last two weeks. Means alot!!!!

Thanks


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 3, 2009)

Jaco made it up through the advice of a few others Paul, and I implemented it for u.... U work with us has not gone unoticed, and this is but a small way to pay our respects.... Ur help has been invaluable to many of us in the past months and will continue on for many Builds to come....

Thanks again for all ur hard work and support man....


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 3, 2009)

Good on ya Paul! Well deserved mate!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 3, 2009)

It is well deserved Paul....well done mate!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 3, 2009)

Totally, totally deserved!!!


----------



## rochie (Jun 3, 2009)

very well deserved Paul for all the time you put in to help us all with our various projects, thanks a lot mate


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Micdrow (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks guys, really appreciate it. Thanks again!!!


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 3, 2009)

It's the least we could do Paul. It's more than very well deserved, and you earned it mate. Thanks very much again for all your help. Got any pics of a.........


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks again guys, Im really looking forward to the MTO theator as Ive been collection stuff for a while but never read much of it. Hoping to learn more about it.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 3, 2009)

Well start looking into Hs129B-2 stuff then hehe......


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 3, 2009)

I know the Hs-129 would be a hard one as I know it more from the russian front but for you Dan I did find this profile really quickly


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow...a North Afrika '129! You just don't see too many of those...I really like the camo! 

And congrats on your well deserved award, Paul!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 3, 2009)

Well deserved! As always, thanks for your help!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank guys!!!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2009)

With all here Paul.Thak you for your great help and support.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 4, 2009)

Wurger said:


> With all here Paul.Thak you for your great help and support.



Thanks Wojtek,

I think I found an aircraft for Lucky's MTO build if he's intersted in the aircraft but I hear he hates the number 13. 

As for Dan, I found a few more Hs-129's for MTO but would have thought that you would have wanted that for the russian build.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 5, 2009)

Well, so far we dont have a Russian/Eastern Front Build, so into the N. Africa Build it goes.... Besides, the kit I got is for N. Africa, so its all good....

Thanks for the pics man...


----------



## javlin (Jun 5, 2009)

Well deserved Paul best dam search and find guy on the board I think ,if I loose my I will be sure not to call on you.Cheers Kevin


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 6, 2009)

javlin said:


> Well deserved Paul best dam search and find guy on the board I think ,if I loose my I will be sure not to call on you.Cheers Kevin



Thanks Kevin!!!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 6, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> Well, so far we dont have a Russian/Eastern Front Build, so into the N. Africa Build it goes.... Besides, the kit I got is for N. Africa, so its all good....
> 
> Thanks for the pics man...



Very cool Dan, I got some time this weekend. I will see what I can dig up.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 7, 2009)

Credit where credit's due mate! Well deserved for all your hard work man...!  

WHAAAT!  What on earth gave you THAT idea!?


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 7, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Credit where credit's due mate! Well deserved for all your hard work man...!
> 
> WHAAAT!  What on earth gave you THAT idea!?



Thanks Lucky though maybe this floats your boat better.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 8, 2009)

Been thinking of getting the decals for that one.... 

Cheers bud!


----------



## muller (Jun 8, 2009)

Kalamaki? Thats on the greek island of Zakynthos, i stayed there for a couple of weeks a few years ago, I didn't know the Germans had a base there. I might build a Kalamaki based bird for the MTO GB. 

I'm with the other lads on this Paul, your research and advice has been invaluable!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jun 10, 2009)

Sh!t sorry Paul missed this thread

Well deserved mate for all your wonderful help! Good on ya too Chris!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 14, 2009)

109ROAMING said:


> Sh!t sorry Paul missed this thread
> 
> Well deserved mate for all your wonderful help! Good on ya too Chris!



Thanks man!!!!


----------

